# saleen`s a keeper



## pigeon man (Feb 17, 2010)

hey guy`s well i`m the guy who was trying to re-home my daughter`s dog cause she`s a lifer in the ARMY.... my wife yes i said my wife and i have really taking a likeing to saleen... i`ve even heard my wife say to her that she loves . we know how our recent post`s have made your hair stand on end . but i guess i just came across with a mis- spelled e-mail.. any way she`s a big part of our family..if i can get pic`s posted i will again i am sorry if i sounded like a hate MONGREL stan


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

cool Stan. glad your wife came around and opened up to Saleen


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Stan-- I think most of us understood that you were trying to help your daughter and weren't sure about the challenges of owning a GSD. He he -so you fell in love. Not surprising! Can't wait to see some pics--


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stan, you must be one heck of a salesman! So glad she's working out and thanks for the updates.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's great Stan. They are really incredible dogs, aren't they?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also think most of us undertood what you were trying to do, and it was for the good of the dog Glad you and your wife now love her, hair and all)))


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

That's great news!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations Stan!!!! Just get an industrial strength vacuum and a Swiffer, and you'll be in business....... Saleen will repay you many times over with her love and loyalty, you will not regret your decision to keep her - and I'll bet your daughter will be pretty happy too!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

